# Nesting box help



## mking (Dec 28, 2012)

I have my tortoises in the large tubs from lllreptile during the winter. I am wondering if I need to figure out how to keep a nesting box in their tubs. Right now I have a nesting box but it is separate from where I keep them daily. If they seem restless I put them in the nesting box and add warm water to the soil. The nesting box is 4x4x2 but so far no one has ever used the nesting box for their eggs. I live in Texas and we occasionally get warm weather during the winter so I put my females outside on those days and they usually lay outside. Anyway, we had some warm weather a week or so ago and two of my tortoises dug nests but the weather turned cold before they dropped any eggs. I mounted heat lamps outside over them but this particular day the wind was gusting and no matter how I tried to block the wind I could not keep them warm enough and by 2 am the weather was just too cold and they both had stopped digging so I decided to put them back in the greenhouse. Since then neither has laid in the nesting box. I have yet to figure out how to keep them in the winter so they can lay eggs too. If we have a mild winter it is no problem they get outside. I am thinking they don't like the nesting box because it is not familiar to them? and maybe I need to figure out how to include a nesting box in their tubs or something else besides the large tubs? I have leopards, redfoots, cherryheads, and radiated that are of breeding age.


----------



## lvstorts (Dec 31, 2012)

I can give your post a bump but I don't think I'll be much help. I keep Redfoots in a heated shed all winter and none of my females will use a nesting box. I've tried every depth, soil combination, leaf litter, moisture level, heat ratios, etc. I can imagine over the last 3 years and they won't touch it. I still allow them access to one in hopes one will surprise me!

My best luck as been the rare warm enough days to get them outside for a couple hours and they go straight to it. Unfortunatly, those will be fewer and fewer because we are getting into the really cold time period! Tonight's low is 16F!


----------



## mking (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks okay. I will figure something out.
you are right. We had one warm day last week and my redfoot immediately started digging and got her eggs laid in no time but my leopard roamed and roamed and roamed until it was too cold. Just two days ago the leopard was digging in an area of her indoor pen that only has about 5 inches of mulch so I put her in the nesting box and she roamed around it a bit and then stopped. Maybe she will be okay. She has already laid at least four clutches this year. I just don't want her to get egg bound and we are having a colder winter than usual. even outside they never lay in the areas that I have put special soil where I till it to make it nice and easy to get the job done. makes me crazy but is cute that they are so particular.


----------

